# 3 dòng son hot nhất mới ra 2018 của Dior , Lancome và YSL rất phù hợp để sắm cho mùa thu này các nàng đừng bỏ qua.



## hong nhung

Bỏ qua những tông màu nhẹ nhàng, mát mẻ của mùa hè, đã tới lúc các nàng phải update ngay những gam màu mới, dòng son mới cho mua thu sắc xảo, đậm nét hơn. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay 3 dòng son hot nhất mới ra 2018 của 3 ông lớn Dior , Lancome và YSL để có lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho riêng mình nhé!

*1. YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Slim Matte*
_Giá tham khảo: 910.000 VNĐ_
Dòng son YSL là dòng son cao cấp được nhiều tín đồ son môi ưa chuộng trên thế giới. Phiên bản son YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Slim Matte được coi là phiên bản nâng cấp của dòng son Rouge Pur Couture từng nổi đình đám tại châu Á nhờ công lăng xê của “mợ chảnh” Jun Ji Hyun.

_

_
_YSL Rouge Pur Couture The Slim Matte_​
Với chất son vừa lì vừa mịn, khi apply lên môi cho cảm giác nhẹ bẫng, mỏng mịn và lên màu siêu rực rỡ lại bền màu suốt cả ngày dài mà không gây khô môi.

Trong bảng 12 màu son của YSL thì được yêu thích nhất vẫn là tông màu số 21 Rouge Paradox đỏ tươi ngoài ra thì bạn cũng nên tham khảo một số tông màu khác như 10 Corail Antinomique đỏ cam, 18 Reverse Red đỏ mận, 23 Mystery Red đỏ thuần.

*2. Dior Rouge Dior Ultra Rouge*
_Giá tham khảo: 860.000 VNĐ_
Dòng son Rouge Dior Ultra Rouge mới ra này của Dior có tất cả 26 màu, trong đó có tới 5 tông đỏ với đủ sắc độ để bạn chọn lựa: 436 đỏ gạch, 641 đỏ trầm, 777 đỏ tươi, 851 đỏ rượu, 999 đỏ thuần.

_

_
_Dior Rouge Dior Ultra Rouge_​
Nếu tín đồ làm đẹp nào là fan của Rouge Dior thì hẳn sẽ không thể bỏ lỡ phiên bản Ultra Rouge này. Với thiết kế bắt mắt từ lớp vỏ màu đỏ kiêu kì và thon gọn, mi nhon, Ultra Rouge được Dior ca ngợi là dòng son thỏi lâu trôi nhất của hãng với thời gian bám màu lên tới 12 giờ đồng hồ.

_

_
_Mã màu son Dior Ultra Rouge đẹp_​
Chất son Dior Ultra Rouge  được hứa hẹn là mang tính cách mạng khi cực kỳ nhẹ, mượt nhưng lại lên màu siêu chuẩn, mang đến bề mặt satin mịn màng như môi thật và giữ cho môi mềm cả ngày.

*3. Lancome L’Absolu Rouge Drama Matte*
_Giá tham khảo 940.000 VNĐ_
Cùng chung chí hướng với Dior, Lancome cũng vừa tung ra phiên bản “bình mới rượu mới” cho dòng son L’Absolu Rouge đình đám của hãng mang tên Drama Matte.

_

_
_Lancome L’Absolu Rouge Drama Matte màu 157 – màu đỏ san hô nổi bật_​
Son Lancome L’Absolu Rouge Drama Matte trông cực đậm chất “drama” với lớp áo màu đỏ trơn lì sang chảnh. Chất son cũng được cải tiến so với dòng L’Absolu Rouge cơ bản, cho bề mặt lì như nhung nhưng vẫn mềm môi tuyệt đối.

Trong số 19 màu của Drama Matte, bạn có thể tìm thấy những gam đỏ vô cùng nổi bật như 157 Obsessive Red (đỏ san hô), 507 Dram’atic (đỏ mận).

_

_
_Lancome L’Absolu Rouge Drama Matte màu 507 – màu đỏ mận sắc sảo và quyến rũ_​
Chắc hẳn còn nhiều hãng son nữa như son 3ce chẳng hạn sẽ tiếp tục cho ra mắt những dòng son mới trong mùa thu đông để chị em tín đồ làm đẹp phải trông ngóng nhưng trước mắt với 3 gợi ý mới toanh này hi vọng các fan của Lancome, Dior và YSL đã có thêm những lựa chọn mới cho mùa thu đông năm nay.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

